# God, time, and me



## Mesafalcon (Oct 5, 2015)

only time is consistant
God is just a question 
forever unanswered... 
whether we feel love, hate, or lust
everything fades to less than dust


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

Dust in the wind.. hummm, I forget what band... anyway, this is left of center, so... I like it.. however, I do disagree with the intriguing message..


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 5, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> I do disagree with the intriguing message..



What exactly do you disagree with?

There are basically two parts of the statement.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> only time is consistent
> God is just a question
> forever unanswered...
> whether we feel love, hate, or lust
> everything fades to less than dust



maybe disagree is the wrong word... sorrrry...


----------



## Ariel (Oct 6, 2015)

Time is not consistent.  The passage of it depends on perspective, speed of travel, and gravity.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Time is not consistent.  The passage of it depends on perspective, speed of travel, and gravity.




I was thinking consistant actually, as in consistant results, consistent seems like a misspelling.. 

like God never answers, but time is always there. Or it can be consistantly measured without fail.

So, i editted that word. 

To my understanding, time equals distance. But, you are getting into scientific territory that I would bet is above both our heads if researched in detail. 

So... I'd rather not go to much deeper into the technical science. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Oct 6, 2015)

There is a recursive element to your opening line that I really like. I interpret you use of 'consistent' to mean unchanging over time. Which means the opening line is effectively 

'Only time is unchanging over time' 

which I like as a poetic conceit. 


Tip


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 6, 2015)

What I am struggling to express.. is ..Time changes everything.. soo, change is consistent...something like that.. but so much more, I have a problem expressing my chaos...lol..


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> What I am struggling to express.. is ..Time changes everything.. soo, change is consistent...something like that.. but so much more, I have a problem expressing my chaos...lol..



actually, thats good, time does change everything to a certain extent. 

God on the other hand, I'm not sure s/he changes anything. 

so, time is changing things on a constant basis, even now, its changing this thread.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 6, 2015)

Mesafalcon said:


> I was thinking consistant actually, as in consistant results, consistent seems like a misspelling..
> 
> like God never answers, but time is always there. Or it can be consistantly measured without fail.
> 
> ...


Time is not a unit of distance.  Light-years are used to express the _speed_ at which light moves.  

Consistant is a misspelling.

I feel like I'm beating a dead horse lately, but grounding your work in a solid image helps the reader to grasp the abstractions you're playing with here.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Oct 6, 2015)

I understand what you're saying, time and space are artefacts of the same thing, space-time but that doesn't mean time equals distance. They are separate observations of the same thing but stand as observations in their own right. 

Time changes nothing, it is an expression of relationships between objects in three-dimensional Euclidian space. Objects changing gives us the impression of the passage of time, so to be strictly accurate you should say change creates the illusion of the flow of time.

Tip


----------



## shedpog329 (Oct 6, 2015)

I saw the measure of a wait between two periods.  The now and God.  That certain uncertainty of what comes next. Whether forever, I do not know.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 6, 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmm.
so,
perhaps time is omnipresent, which says nothing about it's function, just that it is.
maybe?
*gets into that whole*
*syllogistic language.fail*
*breaks the loop*
*with dictionary-superpower*
mwhahaha...


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

TipGrundlefunk said:


> Time changes nothing, it is an expression of relationships between objects in three-dimensional Euclidian space. Objects changing gives us the impression of the passage of time, so to be strictly accurate you should say change creates the illusion of the flow of time.
> 
> Tip



Time does not actually make the change, but by time changing, that is moving forward, everything in that time emotions, relationships, strawberries, and everything under the sun changes its state of being because it is in a different point in time.

These changes are usually subtle and insignificant, but changes.


----------



## TipGrundlefunk (Oct 6, 2015)

Indeed, I wasn't trying to contradict just present an alternative view.

To get back to the poem, I liked it. It clearly has much to get people thinking.

Tip


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 6, 2015)

Many questions and many answers for only five lines. But these five lines spark thought, imagery and debate. Cleverly written and emitting a multitude of interpretations and beliefs.  Thanks.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 6, 2015)

TipGrundlefunk said:


> Indeed, I wasn't trying to contradict just present an alternative view.
> 
> To get back to the poem, I liked it. It clearly has much to get people thinking.
> 
> Tip



Its an easy subject to get off track with. Any disscusion that isnt ill spirited is good. I personally dont like to limit disscusions once they start. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Deleted member 56014 (Oct 7, 2015)

> everything fades to less than dust


less than dust indeed. As I read above, there 5 lines were enough to start a nice discussion, and I guess that the point of art, to make one think and open new doors. Good writing.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 7, 2015)

bspn said:


> less than dust indeed. As I read above, there 5 lines were enough to start a nice discussion, and I guess that the point of art, to make one think and open new doors. Good writing.



I wish more people understood that. Well played.


----------



## Sonata (Oct 8, 2015)

I liked it and I agree with the comment by bspn



> As I read above, there 5 lines were enough to start a nice discussion,  and I guess that the point of art, to make one think and open new doors.  Good writing.


----------



## escorial (Oct 9, 2015)

a direct and solid use of words to convey..possibly two notions.....in some ways abrupt


----------



## QDOS (Oct 10, 2015)

consistant is French my best interpretation is that it means substantial. Results that continue to be the same as you express is the word consistent.  As for the scientific E=mc[SUP]2

[/SUP][SUP]I did like the poem

QDOS


[/SUP]


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 13, 2015)

Sonata said:


> I liked it and I agree with the comment by bspn



Yes!

Good art creates discusion (_not saying my own piece is good per se... just saying_).

Good discussion can inc


----------

